# Kiko Loureiro a signature from Ibanez (2 models) - 2014



## Valnob (Nov 8, 2013)

Electric Guitars - KIKO Signature | Ibanez guitars

So yeah, Kiko Loureiro gets 2 models for his upcoming sig (Premium and Prestige)

Any thoughts ?

KIKO100:
neck type	- 5pc Maple/Walnut KIKO100 neck
body - Flamed Maple top/Alder body
fretboard	- Rosewood fretboard w/KIKO special inlay on 12th fret
fret - Jumbo frets w/Prestige fret edge treatment
bridge	- Edge bridge
neck pu	- DiMarzio® KIKO original (H) neck pu
middle pu	- DiMarzio® KIKO original (S) mid pu
bridge pu	- DiMarzio® KIKO original (H) bridge pu
hardware - Cosmo black

KIKO10P PREMIUM:
neck type	- 5pc Maple/Walnut KIKO10P neck
body - Flamed Maple top/Alder body
fretboard	- Rosewood fretboard w/KIKO special inlay on 12th fret
fret - Jumbo frets w/Premium fret edge treatment
bridge	- Edge-Zero II bridge
neck pu	- DiMarzio® KIKO original (H) neck pu
middle pu	- DiMarzio® KIKO original (S) mid pu
bridge pu	- DiMarzio® KIKO original (H) bridge pu
hardware	- Cosmo black

The main differences :
The Prestige gets a Edge bridge and the Premium gets a Edge Zero II.
The Prestige gest a hardcase
Different color in the inlay.
Radius of 430mmR on the prestige and 400mmR on the Premium

same woods.
25.5 scale 

KIKO100






KIKO10P


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 8, 2013)

Like a Herman Li model without the handle?


Wow I guess not. That thing is way thicker.


----------



## geofreesun (Nov 8, 2013)

imho i think his ESP sig looks way better than this.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 8, 2013)

Man, that inlay is a bit of a bummer, but otherwise, this is the coolest S I have seen, aside from some of the J-Customs.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 8, 2013)

geofreesun said:


> imho i think his ESP sig looks way better than this.



Yeah, I think the same.






it looks so much better.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 8, 2013)

Kiko10P










Kiko100









They're the same woods, but not the same quality as you can see.
I dig the jack input


----------



## timbucktu123 (Nov 8, 2013)

every time my gas for ibanez stops they announce or release a model like this. they've really stepped up their game from recent years when it comes it to finishes and pick up options


----------



## manu80 (Nov 8, 2013)

Boring...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Nov 8, 2013)

What I'd love to check out most are those pickups - I've always thought Kiko had a really cool, unique tone that was rather variable so it would be fun to mess around with pickups designed specially for him.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 8, 2013)

So happy that they put the input jack on the bottom instead of on top of the S, they always get in the way when their on top.


----------



## Minoin (Nov 8, 2013)

This came out pretty crap. Just another S series Ibanez with the annoying HSH setup and a rosewood fretboard. I don't know why Ibanez even bothers to put his name on it. He is not a very famous guitar player (although I'm a BIG fan of his playing) and the guitar doesn't offer anything we already know.

I'll take the Tagima or ESP sig over this Ibby anytime, even if it was made by the J-custom guys.

My two cents


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2013)

I like the inlay. 

The guitar itself is nice. Not very distinctive or memorable though.


----------



## xzyryabx (Nov 8, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Man, that inlay is a bit of a bummer,



Kiko again ruins a perfectly good guitar with a shitty inlay.
i would consider my Kiko SE to be 100% perfetc (for me at leat) if it wasn't for the god awful inlay with his name on it....would love to have it removed and replaced with even a blank rectangular inlay


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 8, 2013)

Never heard of this guy and I don't care much for that sig, to be honest. The ESP shown in this thread is a lot nicer indeed.


----------



## Thep (Nov 8, 2013)

Inlay kills it for me.

And it really makes me wonder how Ibanez decides to produce signature guitars. Surely there are other plays that get more exposure than Kiko Loureiro.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think you guys missed a crucial difference between the premium and prestige. Also I like the esp just as much and I don't see much of a problem with the inlay.  It's better than a big block that says ESP or LTD on it or even the cancer symbol on that korn model (everyone goes HURR 69?) Personally I like H-S-H and I don't see why a sig model should provide some sort of innovation to guitars if the guy wants his guitar that way.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 8, 2013)

I didn't see the scallopped frets


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh yeah I am buying this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

Huh, I've seen a lot worse 12th-fret inlays.

I just wish it was green like the one he used.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, I've seen a lot worse 12th-fret inlays.
> 
> I just wish it was green like the one he used.



Yeah same, love me some green guitars.

Will this have an official USA Release or no? Curious as his ESP did not.


----------



## Edika (Nov 8, 2013)

The ESP is more sharp and metal looking. I will admit not being a fan of the S body style it doesn't do much for me aesthetically. Would love to try it out however.


----------



## Zado (Nov 8, 2013)

The green one could have been a total win,better if H-H config.

This is meh


----------



## ihunda (Nov 8, 2013)

Damn an SA with a odd looking inlay, better buy a used prestige SA with the right tremolo...


----------



## Imalwayscold (Nov 8, 2013)

Im loving the thickness of the body, it seems to be a mix between an S and RGA. Also mentioned in tge thread the pickups have piqued my interest.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 8, 2013)

I like it.

Imagine if they did an HS one with 27 frets as well, how incredible would that be?


----------



## jvms (Nov 8, 2013)

Minoin said:


> This came out pretty crap. Just another S series Ibanez with the annoying HSH setup and a rosewood fretboard. I don't know why Ibanez even bothers to put his name on it. He is not a very famous guitar player (although I'm a BIG fan of his playing) and the guitar doesn't offer anything we already know.
> 
> I'll take the Tagima or ESP sig over this Ibby anytime, even if it was made by the J-custom guys.
> 
> My two cents



Bro, do you even have any idea of how disgustingly horrible those Tagimas are? Trust me, I have one. Their best models are on the same league as an RG 350 at extremely high prices. Horrible QC, CNC Problems, bad woods. Only good thing about Tagima is their hardware choice... And the only reason they sell, is because they have a big endorsee roster that are highly payed to stay in the brand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

To all the people saying "It's just another S-series"...


It's an SA, not an S.  Ibanez has a shitload of S-series, but fewer SAs, so I say this is a neat addition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 8, 2013)

A MIJ SA with Original Edge and scallops?  

Ibanez makes a non-black, alder bodied, matching headstocked, full maple topped, Original Edge equipped guitar with factory DiMarzios and folks still bitch.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 8, 2013)

^ Exactly. 

The Prestige ticks all the right marks for me. And I love a good HSH. Screw the complaints. This sig is awesome! 

More SAs are bound to turn up now too.

EDIT: Just noticed that the back panel of the Premium doesn't have the ZPS. Could this be just the UV premiums?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

Only major complaint I have is that I wish it was green, which I already covered. 

Minor complaint I have is that I wish it was 22 frets like the original SA, but this is a sig for someone that usually uses 27, so I can't really complain.


jvms said:


> Bro, do you even have any idea of how disgustingly horrible those Tagimas are?



Never really heard of them, so I think that's one big reason why.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Never really heard of them, so I think that's one big reason why.



Now you do.







Quite the ugly guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

ohgodplsno

I'd take the Ibby Kiko sig any day of the week over that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 8, 2013)

Didn't Kiko only use Tagima because he wanted something local?


----------



## timbucktu123 (Nov 8, 2013)

so is this guitar even going to be released in the usa?


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Nov 8, 2013)

after this:




gotta say the Ibanez looks fairly boring...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 8, 2013)

Sonic Anomaly said:


> after this:
> gotta say the Ibanez looks fairly appealing...



fixed that for you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

The purple color is sexy.

The everything else is not.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Nov 8, 2013)

(10mins later in photoshop)
true, its certainly not this: (what I wish it was)
Ibycus1x2.jpg

(uber-sloppy I know)


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Nov 8, 2013)

whoops, rather this:


----------



## KDR (Nov 8, 2013)

Any word as to how much these might go for?


----------



## jvms (Nov 8, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't Kiko only use Tagima because he wanted something local?



Not because it's a local brand. Firs of all, he was friends with Seizi Tagima, the guy that created the brand (he dosen't run it anymore. He has a brand that is even worse than the last, called Seizi. Andreas Kisser uses them. They sell for about 300 dollars). Also, the brand is disgunting. They advertise their stuff as Top Notch guitars, being better than Fender and Ibanez, when actually they suck even compared to a Gio, but they are overly hyped because of their artists. The worst mistake of my life was buying one of those... God, if I could go back... No more cracked finishes, messed up routes and out of line dot inlays...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

I was actually a bit interested in Seizi because of Andreas. Guess Tagima (the man himself) isn't that good with QC.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 8, 2013)

Huh. Oddly, the inlay doesn't really bother me. The color does, though. I think if I were in the market for a Premium Ibby six siggy with good pickups stock, I'd go for the seafoam green Jem or the JS24P. They don't have goofy trans-finish veneers, AND they have original Edges.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the Kiko100!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks awesome! There are much worse inlays than that. I wonder what the specs of the pickups are?


----------



## Mysticlamp (Nov 9, 2013)

that esp one looks so much sicker


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 9, 2013)

Sonic Anomaly said:


> whoops, rather this:
> View attachment 36242


I'm really digging that graphite blue on the pickups and knobs.


----------



## 5150time (Nov 9, 2013)

I dig it. The SA was a cool shape that maybe didn't get talked about enough. Definitely would've been into a green version more, though. Seems like people just can't get enough green guitars!

My biggest hope is that DiMarzio does a similar thing with these as they did with the Herman Li pickups and make them available as a special order. Kiko has a tone that I'd like to experiment with without necessarily buying the signature.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kiko is one of the most versatile players out there. To me H-S-H offers more tonal versatility than the Humbucker-Single Coil Sized Humbucker configuration, 
he isn't just a shredder/metal guy person anymore, he plays fusion, blues, to bossa nova..

the spec bitching has already begun..


----------



## Rylynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Minoin said:


> I'll take the Tagima or ESP



The Tagima is cheesy as fook, The ESP is more shreddy and metal looking

I'm not a fan of 27 (or more) frets though


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> A MIJ SA with Original Edge and scallops?
> 
> Ibanez makes a non-black, alder bodied, matching headstocked, full maple topped, Original Edge equipped guitar with factory DiMarzios and folks still bitch.



That's what I was thinking. I really head-scratched through quite a bit of the posts. I mean, everyone has their tastes and all but I think the specs are terrific.

Original edge? WANT!

(though I do wish it was an H-H or even better yet, an S-H bitch bitch bitch)


----------



## jemfloral (Nov 10, 2013)

i like the specs, though the red is throwing me off a bit.


----------



## Valnob (Dec 26, 2013)

Necro bump ! 

Ibanez released a new video for the Premium sig with Kiko.


----------



## Svava (Feb 28, 2014)

This vid popped up in my feed and I thought it'd be a good watch cause I hadn't heard of this guitar before.

As I was watching I realized this dude has some really super-cool phrasing!

Is anyone a fan of this gentleman? I think I'mma check more of his stuff out!


Edit: Proper music vid here...


----------



## Xaios (Feb 28, 2014)

Both him and Rafael Bittencourt are awe-inspiring players. Angra has some awesome albums with mind-blowing solos. Temple of Shadows is my personal favorite.


----------



## metalstrike (Feb 28, 2014)

Kiko and his band Angra are incredible.

Huge inspiration and one of my favorite players


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 28, 2014)

I will echo the above two posters.

Angels and Demons is so far beyond a fantasic song.


----------



## Svava (Mar 1, 2014)

You guys weren't kidding!

This is like Ozzy/DT/Queen/Metallica put in a blender served chilled with tortilla chips.

Wicked man!!!


----------



## mjbg (Mar 1, 2014)

been a fan of kiko since the first Angra album Angels Cry.. personaly my favorite angra album is Holy Land..

seen him live a few times with angra and playing solo.. amazing player.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 1, 2014)

Personally Speed is my favourite song. It introduced me to them and I fell in love with their stuff instantly


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Kiko is imho just behind Guthrie Govan as best guitarist of his gen.
Incredible skills, vast music knowledge, great great taste.

About the guitar...
I raved about the idea of his signature, but I expected an S and at least 27 frets 
I must say I preferred the ESP/Edwards sig.


----------



## Guthrielicious (Mar 1, 2014)

Can someone recommend their 'favorite' Kiko song(s) to me? I have listened to him a few times, but I've never really thought highly about him. I'm remembering it as some metal/90's boring shred (not trying to be an asshole here, he could as well be a magnificent player). I love Petrucci, Govan, Hutchings, Sfogli so it's not the 'shred' that seems to be the problem. ^^


----------



## Repner (Mar 1, 2014)

Huge Angra fan here. Temple Of Shadows and Holy Land are my favourites. They seem to be a band that really shine when it's a concept album they're working on.


----------



## mjbg (Mar 1, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> About the guitar...
> I raved about the idea of his signature, but I expected an S and at least 27 frets


i was surprised about that too.. he has been playing a 27 fret guitar since maybe ever..
my second guitar was the first model of Tagima Zero wich i think was made for Kiko.. even that old guitar has 27 frets.


----------



## Zado (Mar 1, 2014)

Immense player.


----------



## mjbg (Mar 1, 2014)

Guthrielicious said:


> Can someone recommend their 'favorite' Kiko song(s) to me? I have listened to him a few times, but I've never really thought highly about him. I'm remembering it as some metal/90's boring shred (not trying to be an asshole here, he could as well be a magnificent player). I love Petrucci, Govan, Hutchings, Sfogli so it's not the 'shred' that seems to be the problem. ^^



my 2 favorite Kiko songs:


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 1, 2014)

Love me some Kiko. Aurora Consurgens and Temple of Shadows are some of my favorite albums.

Also highly recommend checking out his instructional DVDs. Just a great wealth of knowledge.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eTviz5v-ms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGtNesIY-sA

ENJOY!


----------



## Addison90 (Mar 1, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Kiko is imho just beyond Guthrie Govan as best guitarist of his gen.
> Incredible skills, vast music knowledge, great great taste.



Not trying to sound like a knob, I love Kiko's stuff, but I don't think he has quite the command of the instrument and harmonic freedom that someone like Guthrie Govan or Alex Hutchings have, 

Both are great & versatile players but i think Kiko has more 'metal' approach than GG - I do agree that Kiko is fantastic in his own right (his brazillian fusion stuff are fantastic)


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Addison90 said:


> Not trying to sound like a knob, I love Kiko's stuff, but I don't think he has quite the command of the instrument and harmonic freedom that someone like Guthrie Govan or Alex Hutchings have,
> 
> Both are great & versatile players but i think Kiko has more 'metal' approach than GG - I do agree that Kiko is fantastic in his own right (his brazillian fusion stuff are fantastic)



Yeah, I agree with that, in fact I was meant to say behind and not beyond, sorry, forgive my English, sometimes I mess LOL 
Will edit my post ^__^


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 2, 2014)

Man, that sig is right up my alley. Kickass color, S shape, HSH with coil split, offset dots...


----------

